# Executive officer ICT civil service



## kate156 (24 Mar 2008)

hello 

has anyone recently applied for Executive officer ICT ( INFORMATION COMMUNICATION TECHNOLIGY) civil service  . Recently advertised on publicjobs.ie.

I am interested to know if anyone can tell me what working in ICT at the civil service involves, I currently work in dublin  for  in IT for a large multinational  company and am interested in a change that might allow me re-locate to the west.
Many thanks,
Kate


----------



## bleary (24 Mar 2008)

*Re: Executive officer ICT  INFORMATION COMMUNICATION TECHNOLIGY civil service*

it depends i suppose where you are based but from what i can see you get loads of opportunity for training and though you might have to work some out of hours not to the same extent as in the private sector


----------



## sue_flaherty (24 Mar 2008)

*Re: Executive officer ICT  INFORMATION COMMUNICATION TECHNOLIGY civil service*

Hi 
I myself work in IT in the civil service and find it a good place to work.  Inially most applications were written in COBAL but over the last number of years we have moved away from that.  Systems are developed using a number of software packagaes  - the main one we use is called OpenRoad which woudl have some resemblence to VB.  We also use C, Java, UNIX, PERL, SQL.


----------



## gipimann (24 Mar 2008)

*Re: Executive officer ICT  INFORMATION COMMUNICATION TECHNOLIGY civil service*

I would check whether any of the Civil Service IT Depts are re-locating west if that's important to you.   For example, IT in Dept of Social & Family Affairs is due to decentralise to Drogheda, and Revenue/Dept of Finance announced a while back that it was not going to decentralise its IT (originally planned for Kildare, I think).   

There should be some decentralisation information on publicjobs.ie


----------



## dubinamerica (12 May 2008)

*Re: Executive officer ICT  INFORMATION COMMUNICATION TECHNOLIGY civil service*

Has anyone heard anything back on this? I thought they said May 8th at the aptitude test for results to be sent out with interviews early June. Maybe I imagined it ! Has anyone gotten any results on this or know when they are expected to be published?


----------



## dubinamerica (14 May 2008)

*Re: Executive officer ICT  INFORMATION COMMUNICATION TECHNOLIGY civil service*

Hi - I got results today for the EO part of this competition and said I passed but will depend on whether they reach my merit order to know if I get an interview, so not really sure what that means.
Has anyone heard about the ICT EO part of this ? I find the whole panel thing sortof confusing especially as they are running two panels off the same test.  
Has anyone any ideas how many EOs would be hired in Mayo or Sligo ?  I got merit order for one of those counties, but think I selected two at the v. start.


----------



## The Good Guy (16 May 2008)

Just rang the number on the publicjobs.ie website. 

*Lo-Call:* 1890-449999
*Tel:* + 353-1-858-7400
*Fax:* + 353-1-8587500 
*Fax:* + 353-1-8587574 
*Email:* info@publicjobs.ie. *Lo-Call:* 1890-449999

Not everyone who is 'succesful' gets an interview, which calls into question the definition of success. Campaign can last up to 3 years. Decentralization map on website may be misleading: jobs do not only include these decentralization posts. They interview the top of the list first and move down. You can ring to enquire how far down the list they've got. They're likely to interview the first 20 people first and move on from there. That makes me think it could take a while (forever) to get to position 168 (where I'm placed for the exec officer position in Galway), particularly if Cowen introduces recruitment freezes or cuts, which are predicted. 

They don't say how many people were successful in each county yet, but detailed feedback will follow. As of today there are 0 positions in Galway, but that situation can change from one day to the next. Don't know the situation for Mayo or Sligo.


----------



## dubinamerica (16 May 2008)

thanks for the info on that. I'll wait and see if I hear anything over the next few days and will give them a call so after that . I'd like to get some idea if there's any chance of interview in the near future or if it would be a while down the road.


----------



## dubinamerica (16 May 2008)

I just contacted them and they are still working off the old panel for now. Don't appear to know how many posns are available at present as they'll just find out as they are required. Didn't sound like there was any plans to immediately interview people, but i thought on the day of the aptitude test they mentioned start of June. I'll probably hear something when i'm least expecting it and have half forgotten about this sometime in 2009 or 2010 !!


----------

